# what show breeds of pigeons are good flyers



## golub

Hi 

Which of these pigeons are good flyers, I just want to let them fly around the house few hours a day, Helmet, Old German owl and Komorner tumbler.
My favorite short beak pigeons.

If you know of some please tell me.

Thank you.


----------



## Print Tippler

None of those breeds will fly around the house for hours. The breeds you listed may be better than some others but I wouldn't expect them to fly even for 5 minutes. To my knowledge there is no true show breed that is able to fly for long periods of time. Keep in mind the racing homers may only loft fly for 30 minutes and maybe up to an hour or two at most. There are flying breeds that's fly great and look good also. I can't think of short beaked flyers. I would look into flying flights or tipplers. If you want acrobats rollers or a flying breed of tumblers.


----------



## sev3ns0uls

umm you can try show racing homer. They are not full homing pigeon anymore as they are more fit into shows and beauty looks rather than racing. They fly pretty well too, similar to a regular racing homer. 

Their looks are resemble pretty much as a regular homing pigeon.Show racer are buffer in size and bigger then a normal regular racer. Yes they will fly with your racing homer flock but just dont count on tossing show racer from over 50miles. (although someone mention in here that they manage to race some show racer for over 100 miles and their birds made it home okay)

Anyway, I had a show racing with my racing homers and he manage to keep up with them on the air. he is less then a year old and yet i train toss him from a 27 miles already. He made it home just with my racing homer.


----------



## george simon

*Try ITALIAN OWLS, while people show them they are realy a flying bird. * GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Don't expect any show breeds to fly. If you want to let them out and watch them fly from here to there, maybe make a lap or two showing off, then those breeds will work.


----------



## spirit wings

I know one that is shown and flown.

http://myworld.com.sapo.pt/ptumblers_page.html


----------



## italianbird101

Saddle Homers- They are Show birds and good flyers

www.saddlehomersusa.com


----------



## Feathered Dragons

I have Old German Owls and at first they would make 2 passes and right back into the loft. Now that they know the area they fly around more but never more than 100-200 yards from the loft. Now if I have them out with the homers they stay up longer.


----------



## golub

Thank you all.


----------



## sdymacz

Show breeds are usually just for show, performance pigeons can be shown, tipplers fly for about 8 hours and more, they are intelligent and look good, beauty of a bird is what You like


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Archangels, ask Danny Joe at color pigeons . Com he has a group of them he flies that he calls the clean up crew.


----------



## DAK1

I have a magpie pigeon that is mated to a white frillback and they both keep up with the white homers as they circle they area


----------



## hamza syed

u can keep Lahore as they just fly for 15-20 mins in kits, but best for flying is tippler/homer/roller/highflyers, etc...


----------



## tdksound2005

*Rare Pigeon*







.

Hi Does Anyone Know What Pigeon This Is? Is It A Highflying Or Just Show? Etc A Name Will Be Great To Know.
Many Thanks


----------



## hamza syed

tdksound2005,
High flying breed maybe Danzig Highflyer Pigeon or Straslunder Highflier Pigeon


----------



## tdksound2005

hamza thanks for your reply. i have a pair of theses the hen is about to lay. i hear these are very rare pigeons. there is not much info of this breed. i would love to know more about them eg are they good fliers etc....


----------



## hamza syed

welz , u can find in the google search engine for more details.......


----------



## tipllers rule

did yo mean just sit on the roof birds or actually fying for hours


----------



## pigeonpeddler

*I'm Back*

Hi Every one! ...Been several years that I was here.


----------



## tdksound2005

tipllersrule ive heard they fly for hours and really high to to the point where they cant be seen in the sky but i havent tryed yet. ive just got the pair. theres not much info of this breed thoug ive googeld trying to find info but nothing.


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Ofcourse show breeds will fly if you work with them, Most pigeons breeds can be trained to fly for 1 0 - 15 minutes but if you want good flying birds its best to start with flying breeds like tipplers, homers, thief pouters or other high flying breeds or tumbling/rolling breeds. I fly my show birds and they fly well. Obviously one or two or the larger or weak feather breeds won't fly but most breeds of pigeons will.


----------



## tdksound2005

NZ PIGEON do have any info on this breed? Straslunder Highflier Pigeon


----------



## golub

fying for hours


----------



## tdksound2005

can i let them free fly after say a month or so or will they flyaway?


----------

